# Raw smd chip scrap



## Bjewell (Feb 23, 2017)

I have access to a decent portion of scrap chips for SMD production. Chips that never made it on to boards, or made it on and the board failed testing post production.

There are several types of MLCC, currently tracking down if they contain palladium or not.

There's also several resistors I seen a post on here where a guy said to keep them, but never said why.. what PMs can you find in resistors?

There is also a small share of integrated circuits, not optimistic that they contain any gold but I am looking into it.

Anyway if you were able to collect a couple hundred chips daily/weekly what Ones do you choose? Or do you just bring home everything and pray for PMs?


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 23, 2017)

There is a member here who recovered hefty chunk of silver from resistors.


----------



## Dpetes (Feb 23, 2017)

Scott2357 makes made a great post about samuel-a post and pictures around post number 6 here.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=6341
hope this helps you..

also more info here: http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=10838


----------



## Bjewell (Feb 24, 2017)

It looks like my chips are capacitor's and resistors. But there is also a chip that looks like a capacitor but the PCB marking is B for the pads and the part number is a BLK series however I can't find any other info on it.

I also found that half of the capacitors in my stock don't contain palladium. Only copper tin and nickel..


----------

